# Slow Carbs?



## KELLYG (Mar 31, 2009)

What are slow carbs?  What will a slow carb diet do for you?
Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## searcher (Mar 31, 2009)

Slow carbs are what we call low glycemic index carbs.   They are whole grains, whole wheat type carbs.   These types of carbs don't spike your insulin.


----------



## Nomad (Apr 1, 2009)

searcher said:


> Slow carbs are what we call low glycemic index carbs. They are whole grains, whole wheat type carbs. These types of carbs don't spike your insulin.


 
Right on the money.  "Fast carbs" are composed of simple sugars, and are utilized quickly by the body, typically giving you some quick energy which then goes away and can leave you feeling low.  

Low Glycemic index foods contain complex sugars and carbohydrates that need to be broken down by the body before they can be used.  Thus, they give a steady level of energy for a longer period and don't have a crash associated with them.  Most fruit like apples & oranges are also low glycemic index.

For a better idea, there are multiple charts available online.  Here's the first I found.
http://www.southbeach-diet-plan.com/glycemicfoodchart.htm


----------



## Lynne (Apr 2, 2009)

Bob Arnot's book, Dr. Bob Arnot's Revolutionary Weight Control Program is a good place to start.  Used copies can be had for .01 plus $3.99 S&H at Amazon.

Arnot recommends lots of beans and whole grains.  I follow this kind of diet for the time being.  I have energy for the first time in a long time.  However, beans and whole grains are fairly caloric so they aren't helping with weight loss.  On the otherhand, the insoluble fiber calories do not count.


----------



## KELLYG (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks to all.   
I am trying to get my sugar in line keeping it steady with no major spikes.  The information about South Beach was helpful.


----------



## teekin (Apr 12, 2009)

To get a better idea of what you are looking at don't do "Buzz Words"  and Slow Carbs" is a buzz word. What you might want to do is see what you can find out about the type of molecule called Sugars or Carbohydrates. ( same thing) as opposed to fats or amino acids (proteins). The simpler the sugar, that is the more like glucose (monosacharide) in atomic structure it is the easier it is for your body to convert into usable energy or store as fat but you need lots of insulin to do it. The closer it is atomically to cellulose(polysacharide) (tree bark)  the tougher it is for your body to get anything at all out of it. It passes through unchanged.
 Learn the science and you can't be fooled by fads and buzzwords.
Lori


----------

